# Futurama Halloween Costume for Dogs is Awesome!



## madmaximus (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Lord Nibbler!


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

That's a perfect costume for him. He has such a serious expression and then looks so ridiculous. Very funny!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

HA!! That is adorable!


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Futurama Halloween Costume for Dogs is Awesome*

LOL


----------



## dexter_e (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Futurama Halloween Costume for Dogs is Awesome*

hahahahahahaha. Awesome costume.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Futurama Halloween Costume for Dogs is Awesome*

Haha!


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Futurama Halloween Costume for Dogs is Awesome*

LOL NIBBLER!! I hope he doesnt have the same appetite that Nibbler does! I'm a huge Futurama fan.


----------

